# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Загрузка прайс листов ексель

## wladmirsmirnov

Здравствуйте !
Граждане сейчас пишу загрузку прайс листов в 1 С с картинками и на саму форму надо установить календарь как тут http://1собработки.рф/prays-list-skartinkami-ut81.php пожалуйста поскажите как это можно сделать буду благодарен за помощь:)

----------


## Alex123ruru

Всем доброго времени суток! Только учусь пользоваться программой и вот столкнулся с проблемой. При загрузке прайс-листа заполняется не все столбцы. Заполняется код, наименование и единица. Артикул и цена не загружается. Вдобавок к этому, столбцы сдвигаются на левую сторону.

Как решить данную проблему?

----------

